# First job and problems



## apowspark (Sep 10, 2012)

im wiring up a summer house and putting a 1 way lighting circuit in the tool shed.

this is what ive done so far 

40a mcb in consumer unit 2.5mm swa to tool shed junction box and 1 way lighting circuit

out of junction box swa to summerhouse into small consumer unit 

small consumer unit has a 32a ring final circuit 6a 1 way lighting circuit and another 6a for the tool shed lighting circuit

the rccb on the main board in the house keeps tripping out, 

what hav i done wrong

thanks for the help


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Hire an electrical contractor!


----------



## bryanh (Oct 12, 2012)

I am sorry m8 but I would have to agree with tufts, if you have started off wiring 2.5 on 40amp mcb and also cant work out what fault you have caused then you are not a sparky are you ? so best leave it to those who are sparky's.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

this doesn't sound like work being done in Birmingham, Alabama ?


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

apowspark said:


> im wiring up a summer house and putting a 1 way lighting circuit in the tool shed.
> 
> this is what ive done so far
> 
> ...


1st lesson is that you make sure that the design criteria of the installation is correct to begin with. Thats your first big mistake. 

If you are newly trained you need to seek help from a time served qualified electrician. 




wildleg said:


> this doesn't sound like work being done in Birmingham, Alabama ?


No, this Birmingham, West Midlands, England


----------

